# Lock a recording



## Doit2it (Jan 3, 2006)

I like the "keep until I delete" feature, but it would be nice to lock a recording so it wouldn't be deleted during a group delete. A locked recording could only be deleted after it was unlocked.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo isn't a big fan of adding special case options like that, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------

